# my dogs about to have pups help



## brim (Aug 25, 2010)

i have american bulldogs and my bitch is about to have pups within a week what are the signs shes about ready ,then do i let her get on with it ?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the PF 

I cant help you put this might http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/31356-journey-first-time-litter.html


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> what are the signs shes about ready ,then do i let her get on with it ?


Shame you haven't done any research and learning before you bred her. 

Tanya has an excellent website that should help.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/tanya1989.html

Have a look at her profile the link is there.

Edited to add:

No don't just leave her to get on with it. There are many risks associated with whelping and you could lose your bitch and puppies.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> No don't just leave her to get on with it. There are many risks associated with whelping and you could lose your bitch and puppies.


Especially American Bulldogs, they are known for problems during and after whelp.....you will need to keep an eye that she doesnt lay on them resulting in suffocation....you have a busy couple of months~sleepless months!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I would start taking her temp now, will you have her vet on stand by incas she needs help, good luck photos please


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Start taking her temperature. she will have a drop about 36.5 (roughly) this is the biggest indicator that she will be going into labour in the next few hours. She may start panting, getting restless or scratching around. Have you got a whelping box ready or a safe palce away from the other dogs to have her puppies. If not make this your top priority. At the top of the breeder page it has what you need in your whelping kit. I would also recomend getting a book called the book of the bitch, i call it the breeder bible. Do you know the date she mated? she will be pregnant for 63 days so you will need to try and work out her due date incase she goes to far over due. Does mum seem to be in good health. Good luck keep us posted


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

brim said:


> i have american bulldogs and my bitch is about to have pups within a week what are the signs shes about ready ,then do i let her get on with it ?


I am local to you, about 15 minutes away. PMing you my number should the need arise.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I am local to you, about 15 minutes away. PMing you my number should the need arise.


lol Tanya you're fab


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Off to go and have a look at her soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck hope all is ok  x


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

thats a lovely offer from Tanya. Make sure your book your vet too just in case they should be needed.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Off to go and have a look at her soon.


Good luck, and well done on your wonderful offer of help Tanya, you are soo kind.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I am local to you, about 15 minutes away. PMing you my number should the need arise.


:thumbup: way to go tanya, rep given because you've just been so helpful with everyone.

Good luck with the bully girl, hopefully no problems will occur.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Off to go and have a look at her soon.


Nice of you Tanya! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't forget your camera Tanya so we can have a peep at the pups!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Tanya, as always, you are so kind and helpful to people in need.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Off to go and have a look at her soon.


Your just fab hun


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess she has another week to go(ish) my guess is she is around day 56. First time in ages I felt puppy kicks :001_wub::001_wub:

Going to go round and assist during the whelping.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Glad it was'nt an emergency.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Thanks everyone


Arrrr..... Tanya.......... your so helpful 

Perhaps you can travel down to Kent if i decide to breed Daisy in a few years :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Arrrr..... Tanya.......... your so helpful
> 
> Perhaps you can travel down to Kent if i decide to breed Daisy in a few years :thumbup:


ROADTRIPPPPP!!!!!!!! Lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> ROADTRIPPPPP!!!!!!!! Lol :lol:


well sure you can make it my way!!! i;m in the NG area!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> well sure you can make it my way!!! i;m in the NG area!!!
> lol
> DT


NG? Nottingham?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I guess she has another week to go(ish) my guess is she is around day 56. First time in ages I felt puppy kicks :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Going to go round and assist during the whelping.


Thats fantastic, good on ya "again" your a real star. Bet the owners mind is eased now.:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> ROADTRIPPPPP!!!!!!!! Lol :lol:


:lol: Yay :thumbup:
I'll give you free bed and full board too :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

tanya, you are actually amazing. 

:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well done Tanya, You are pet forums rock, I am not to far only just outside of portsmouth lol can I book you in to be Rosie's midwife


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> NG? Nottingham?


Umm! Farndon!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

if we ever do forum awards i think Tanya should win one for being a Pet Forum SuperStar


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> if we ever do forum awards i think Tanya should win one for being a Pet Forum SuperStar


:thumbup: She gets my vote


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> if we ever do forum awards i think Tanya should win one for being a Pet Forum SuperStar





wooliewoo said:


> :thumbup: She gets my vote


Mine too - you're a star Tanya! :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Tanya is definately a star


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Woohoo Tanya!

good luck with the whelp OP, you'll be in good hands with Tanya!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

:blush: :blush2: :blush: :blush2: :blush: :blush2: :blushing: :blush2: :blushing: :blush2:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Mine too - you're a star Tanya! :thumbup:


And mine!! :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Tanya- The resident PF doggy midwife!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Allana said:


> Tanya- The resident PF doggy midwife!! :thumbup:
> 
> xx


That should be your user name Tanya! LOL


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> That should be your user name Tanya! LOL


:lol::lol: yep she's fab

wish she lived down my way


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Allana said:


> Tanya- The resident PF doggy midwife!! :thumbup:
> 
> xx


:lol::lol: yep that she is


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Any update on the mum to be?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Last I heard (yesterday) temperature still stable, vulva very relaxed, from the other day when I visited. Did an internal on her the older day, very loose and spacious so she shouldn't be long.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope all goes well then let us know wont you


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Of course my dear. x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Temp drop at midday. Off round in next hour to hopefully see some babies come into the world. Can't wait.... Watch this space, will probably be on a long nighter!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly when you get round there. Can't wait for news of the new arrivals. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope you all have an easy night


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

oooooo 
i hope all goes smoothly!!!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sat here knackered. Not even obvious signs of stage 1 yet. Temp drop at 2pm was 36.1, stayed low. Done at 1030pm 36.8.... still waiting


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Sat here knackered. Not even obvious signs of stage 1 yet. Temp drop at 2pm was 36.1, stayed low. Done at 1030pm 36.8.... still waiting


Hey Hun, Your doing a great job being there. just caught up as not been on for a while.

Hope your well and say Hi to all there. Fingers crossed for a textbook delivery xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Sat here knackered. Not even obvious signs of stage 1 yet. Temp drop at 2pm was 36.1, stayed low. Done at 1030pm 36.8.... still waiting


Awwwh Tanya you are a star! I may request your assistance if/when I breed...but it shall be a good year of two off.

You should start charging that would be a service I would pay for. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How are you all today


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Sat here knackered. Not even obvious signs of stage 1 yet. Temp drop at 2pm was 36.1, stayed low. Done at 1030pm 36.8.... still waiting


That waiting for something to happen game


----------



## brim (Aug 25, 2010)

We have the 1st pup 5.am a boy the 2nd at 5.25am its a girl just waitin now .....mmmm,,, mmm ,,, were all knacked tanya is on the case ..... Still waitin ...3rd pup 5.50 its a girl **** 4th at 6am its a boy..... Bit of a break now...5th pup 6.27am its a girl..6th pup at 6.33 its a boy... Red bull all round i think ..mum and pups all doing well at min just wondering how many more ...7th at 6.52am its a boy.....tanya is cuttin the cords tieing them off my mrs weighing them puttin the coloured ribbons on and iam rubbing them and drying them and on pc to keep you all up dated oops 7.22am its the 8th pup its a boy...were thinking 1 more left but not sure...8.02am its the 9th pup its a boy ....9.13am its the 10th pup and its a boy.... 9.19.am its the 11th pup its a boy...all pups and mum doing fine were all dead on our feet.... Any body want a puppy lol......many thanks to tanya for all her help and all these bloody puppys


----------



## brim (Aug 25, 2010)

Oops just had number 12 pup at 9.52am


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww well done to the new mummy!! 11 puppies!!! :eek6: :eek6:

Good job Tanya!! xx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

12!!!!!!! :scared: WOW!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow :eek6: well done - great team effort. Can't believe so many puppies and can't wait to see piccies. Think you all deserve a well earned rest now but somehow don't think it's going to be that easy with so many of them.

Tanya you should be filming all these wonderful births & you could get a TV slot, you're a hero.:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done to you all:thumbup: 12 puppies, now that is going to be fun in 4 weeks time


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

12 pups!! omg!! well done :thumbup:


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

I've been folllowing this thread and just want to say well done and congratulations


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG 12 puppies fun fun fun in 4 weeks time lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Congratualtions Im so pleased all went well  look forward to the pics


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow that 's a big litter and will be fun when they're up and moving lol. Well done, Tanya you really are a star. :thumbup:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mark give Tanya a medal!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, your going to be busy:thumbup:


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Like everyone else has said wow 12 pups! Congratulations to all :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

12, my god thats gonna be a LOT of poop to be cleaning up!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Turned out to be 13 lol. 9 boys 4 girls. Had a bit of a scare with one.... A lot of green and no contractions. Feathered for a while and produced pup. Blue, but revived. All good weights 300g+ apart from one tiny girl at 186g and another in the 250g region.

Bloomin knackered, but another wonderful experience and a pleasure to work alongside Brim and Michelle, whom kept me to the manner I am accustomed to, plenty of **** and redbull lol 

Unfortunately didn't get any pictures, but will ask them to forward some on to share with you all.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done T have a nice chill tonight & 13 :scared: blimey well done mum to


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Apart from the 1 puppy we had to revive, it really was a textbook whelp (and apart from 1st stage only lasted 25 minutes lol). We "lost" a placenta too, so went to vet for shot to get things moving again, and I think I pee'd off the vet :lol: I think he thought I was just some cripple tagging along for the ride, until I challenged him why he was using oxytocin instead of calcium lol  ... needless to say he was the vet I took my boy to for hip scoring last year. Nice chap, but it was a case of "don't you know that _I'M_ the vet lol"


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

aw how is mum with all the pups do you know 

13 puppies wow!!!! Someone's going to be busy for the next 7 weeks!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

She's coping very well. Mealtimes are a bit awkward, trying to manage what pup goes on each teat etc, but I have faith all will be ok. Biggest problem will be pups being squashed/ trying to prevent it.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> She's coping very well. Mealtimes are a bit awkward, trying to manage what pup goes on each teat etc, but I have faith all will be ok. Biggest problem will be pups being squashed/ trying to prevent it.


Yes - 12 puppies must be a lot to manage when it comes to meal times. oh dear.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Turned out to be 13 lol. 9 boys 4 girls. Had a bit of a scare with one.... A lot of green and no contractions. Feathered for a while and produced pup. Blue, but revived. All good weights 300g+ apart from one tiny girl at 186g and another in the 250g region.
> 
> Bloomin knackered, but another wonderful experience and a pleasure to work alongside Brim and Michelle, whom kept me to the manner I am accustomed to, plenty of **** and redbull lol
> 
> Unfortunately didn't get any pictures, but will ask them to forward some on to share with you all.


there is normally always a surprise one a few hours later isnt there


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe - what a lovely experience and what a lovely person Tanya is. I'm new to this forum and this has blown me away! :thumbup:

Congratulations to all - get some rest.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Apart from the 1 puppy we had to revive, it really was a textbook whelp (and apart from 1st stage only lasted 25 minutes lol). We "lost" a placenta too, so went to vet for shot to get things moving again, and I think I pee'd off the vet :lol: I think he thought I was just some cripple tagging along for the ride, until I challenged him why he was using oxytocin instead of calcium lol  ... needless to say he was the vet I took my boy to for hip scoring last year. Nice chap, but it was a case of "don't you know that _I'M_ the vet lol"


The vets don't always know best when it comes to breeding, so happy it went well, weldone to all that helped mum and puppies


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I've been coming back and forth to this thread just to check on mum and never did I expect this news....13 puppies is a HUGE litter and they're all OK too That's amazing.....Well done Tanya for giving such fantastic help as usual....I am so pleased to hear Mum and pups are doing so well.....that is going to be one busy household for the next few months xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Blimey thats a big litter, it is going to be hard for mum, not enough nipples to go round lol. Tanya just out of curiosity why calcium and not oxytocin?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oxytocin only regulates contractions. Calcium strengthens contractions.
Scroll to the bottom of the page, fully explains it 
http://thinking-of-breeding.webs.com/whelpingcomplications.htm


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oxytocin only regulates contractions. Calcium strengthens contractions.
> Scroll to the bottom of the page, fully explains it
> Whelping Complications - Breeding Your Dog


Thanks, very useful to know:thumbup:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations, well done to mummy and Tanya for all your knowledge!


He's gonna have some fun ... I don't envy him


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow,what a litter!!! well done to all involved and look forward to pics and updates as they grow xxx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

12 Babys wow. omg you are going to have your hands full in a few weeks when they are up and about, my girl had three babys they are 6 weeks old at the moment. what a handful they are... 12 lol. good luck. 
prob best to start looking for homes now, a litter that size you dont want to leave it till last min. 

And tanya a fantastic midwoof. well done to all of you.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

13! Wow......thats a lot!! Well done Tanya etc, bet it was a tough night for all involved!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, 13 pups Congratulations. We NEED pictures :lol: when you get 2 mins form replacing puppies on teats :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Crikey 13 pups - that's a whole coven at once! Glad it all went ok - and well done Tanya! :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG! 13 pups!! That's a huge litter! Glad everyone is ok though  Well done everyone


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got these pictures


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah how cute


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww looks like they are all doing well


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Arent they gorgeous!! thats a handful!! xxxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

How beautiful - I am so broody but there's no room at the inn right now!

Lovely babies. xxx


----------

